# Concealed Penis



## SS62 (Apr 10, 2008)

I need help finding a code for "correction of concealed penis" this is a 9 month old who also had a circumcision at the same time.  The physician says code *54360* is the correct code. The code states "plastic operation on penis to correct angulation" Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## mbort (Apr 10, 2008)

607.89 perhaps??


----------



## SS62 (Apr 11, 2008)

I was looking for a procedure code.  thanks


----------



## Ishvindersingh (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Friend 54360 cannot be iisued for concealed penis as it is code for angulation treatment and cocealed penis is a kind of skin deformity, if any kind of skin reconstruction is being performed like ATT etc. so you can use that code, if not than you have to end up with unlisted px code from male genital system, and circumcision is laso codeable seprately.

Thanks


----------



## SS62 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank you very much!


----------

